# Global warming is getting me down.



## Ron Evers (Apr 2, 2013)

Minus 10C overnight & snow, April 02.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, the liberal green crowd called it right


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Ha, you guys got off easy! We had a nice squally night and went from nothing to about 10cm overnight **sigh** you guys must have gotten the tip of the squall


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

Where are you guys at anyway,  the North Pole?  84 here today


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in Midwest Ontario to the lee of Lake Huron (hence the squalls) Ron is a little ways East of me I believe.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful pics/places, I was just ribbin' you all about the weather


----------



## pete72 (Apr 2, 2013)

UK is still in single digit celsius too. Way below par for this time of year.
Global warming? Complete propaganda. I've never heard so much nonsense.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, don't write "global warming" off just yet.  Without taking into account the greenhouse gases, we are in a cooling phase due to astronomical configurations (and this will last about 100,000 years), and the greenhouse gas warming has kinda reversed (temporarily)  the astronomical trend.  However, what that increased energy has done is increased the variability and the number of extreme events.  Since much of the atmospheric energy is carried by water vapour, increased overall temperature increases evaporation, high and low pressure zones will be stronger, leading to higher winds, and deeper oscillation of hot-humid air with cold-dry air - which we see as drought, extreme temperature periods, very strong rainfall, and very high winds.

We tend to like simple solutions, but the climate has multiple cycles going on (the 21,000 year Milanhovic cycle, and the 100,000 cycle are two that come to mind), and their interaction with the changes that we are making to the atmosphere, make it very difficult to unambiguously point to one factor as being "the" cause.  In geologic times we have had successive "run-away" climate changes occuring, and some of these are correlated to the movement of the land-masses due to plate tectonics, and some of them due to the gyrations of the planet in its orbit around the sun.  In the current era, the rapid increase in greenhouse gases has reversed the long-term cooling trend that we should have been seeing.  How this will play out will depend on whether we get into positive-feedback loops, which generate very non-linear results.  And that's the real concern, at least for me - we can rely on "normal" being normal less and less.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 2, 2013)

Keep the politics down kids. This ain't the forum, there's plenty of other forums for arguing about politics.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Keep the politics down kids. This ain't the forum, there's plenty of other forums for arguing about politics.



Yeah, Global Warming is a rediculous topic that always leads to the political motives by some.  Forgive my "liberals" comment


----------



## Mully (Apr 2, 2013)

You can keep the cold up there ....67 here and I love it!!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

Mully said:


> You can keep the cold up there ....67 here and I love it!!!



C'mon down to FL with us and it'll be warmer ....


----------



## pgriz (Apr 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Keep the politics down kids. This ain't the forum, there's plenty of other forums for arguing about politics.



If that comment was directed at me, I'd like to see where anything I said was "political".  No matter whether one is conservative or liberal, knowledge  (or even awareness if knowledge is too high a bar to ask)  of the facts should be a duty for all people who have to make decisions, even if those decisions are over what we do and what we buy.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 2, 2013)

Wasn't directing it at anyone in particular, just noting that "global warming" is a dog whistle phrase and the wheels can fall off these threads awful damn fast.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 2, 2013)

I am waiting for palm trees to come back to Canada.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> I am waiting for palm trees to come back to Canada.




Ron, I'll send a few up your way, or feel free to come visit and shoot some Ospreys and Dolphins and such =)


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 3, 2013)

All it takes is money folks. Having lived in both climates they both have their beauty but it would be nice to have both.


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 4, 2013)

Monday a beautiful day in the 70's. Tuesday 39 degrees and raining. Come on Spring. Hope it isn't another one of those years were we more or less skip Spring and go straight towards the 100 degrees! 

Maybe this will cheer you up. I took it a few weeks a go.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 4, 2013)

Pretty shot Bunny.

It must have helped, we got above freezing today.


----------

